# Harmony had suprised us with kids ( pics added)



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

We misted the birth. I would have never guess that she would kid. Her udder was not full and I could feel her ligaments they was soft but still there when I checked her at 8:00 PM. Hubby checked on here at 9:30 PM she had some discharge but no other changes. We were thinking few more days. I went to take a nap just in case she would pop. Hubby went to check on her at 11:00 PM and she had given birth to two kids. We are not sure who she had first but the boy was not alive :tears: , hubby thinks she lay down on him(we worked on him to see if we could get him back)  the little girl was alive but very cold and weak  We cleaned her and started working on her to get her warm and up and nursing. We got her nice and warm but she could not stand to nurse, I tried putting her on her mommas teat but she would not suckle, she did not want to take the bottle too. We don't have a tube to tube feed her so as our last resort I got a medicine dropper and feed her like that. It took for ever to feed her 1 1/2 oz but we did it and she made it threw the night. Today she is doing much better. She was up on very shake legs and trying to nurse. I helped her to nurse and put her under the heat lamp after she was done nursing she would not stay still she kept trying to explore and go back to mom. I hope that's a good sing that she will pule threw for us. I will add pics later.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Harmony had suprised us with kids*

So happy she's OK now! Hopefully she will continue to get stronger! To bad that her brother didn't make it...


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Harmony had suprised us with kids*

Im so sorry about your buckling how sad :tears: 
But congrats on the doeling making it through the night and it sounds like she is a fighter. My doe is due tomorrow and has had discharge for three weeks she is acting totally normal Now you have me thinking I better keep a reel big eye on her Im knew to this.

Any way cant wait to see pics of her :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Harmony had suprised us with kids*

Congrats!!!!! Can't wait for pics! :thumb: So sorry about the little buckling  Glad thedoeling is doing better now :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Harmony had suprised us with kids*

Congrats on the baby... glad she is doing better.... :hi5: :thumb:

I am so sorry though for the loss...  :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Harmony had suprised us with kids*

so sorry on the buckling. 
glad the doling is trying. She may benefit from some BoSe if she is weak legged and doesn't have a good suckle.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Harmony had suprised us with kids*

From reading on the posts here I was guessing that she was low on selenium and gave her some sel e gel I don't have the BoSe shot. Here are some pics they are not the best but the only ones I have for now. 
[attachment=1:1mk6uyhw]2012-02-14_00-54-20_530 - Copy.jpg[/attachment:1mk6uyhw]
[attachment=0:1mk6uyhw]2012-02-14_00-55-56_583 - Copy.jpg[/attachment:1mk6uyhw]


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

aww look at those tiny ears!  I can't wait to get my LaMancha!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww... congrats!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Awww, don't you just want to cuddle her. So sorry about the little buck, but glad to hear the doeling is coming around. How is Momma doing?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! ray: That she continues to improve.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...what a sweet baby...Giving selenium is good... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

